# Strange question, MDF in home



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

This is a strange question but it's really been bugging me.

We've recently done up our house, so there have been lots of chemicals kicking about, insulation, paints etc.

I didn't think anything of it until I had my most recent IVF and produced 8 poor quality eggs, (I've always produced good eggs, up to 16 sometimes too). Anyway the embryos didn't cleave so I didn't even get to ET.

I was recently told that chemicals in your home can be bad for fertility, 2 joiners cut up MDF in my home for 3 days, I've recently heard that it contains urea-formaldehyde, I'm really worried that this may have something to do with it. They cut it up in my bedroom, which I now sleep in. Does any-one know anything about this, I need to put my mind to rest 

Thanks guys xxxx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

I honestly don´t think that is the reason your eggs were poor quality. Hopefully your joiners knew what they were doing and took all the safety precautions that they should. As long as all of the dust was cleaned up properly afterwards, then your exposure is going to be pretty limited and it takes more than 3 days to ruin a good crop of eggs. We are exposed to so much bad stuff every day that the least of our worries is a little MDF dust. They is no indication that urea-formaldehyde would impact your egg quality anyway as its not a hormone mimic or anything like that so I really wouldn´t worry about it. Its my job to know these kind of things so I´m not just trying to make you feel better, you really don´t need to worry about it and I think you probably just got unlucky this time.


Is it your first cycle? Every cycle is different so your next cycle could produce a bumper crop of top notch eggs.


I hope I´ve at least stopped the ´what ifs´and the regrets you have


Katxxx


----------



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for your reply. The thing is the joiners made no precaution, it was cold and they didn't want to work outside. Just cut it all inside then sanded the edges. Dust everywhere in our bedroom.

It was my brother who scared me a couple of months after fitting, we were talking about our skirting boards being made of mdf, he said it was dangerous and caused abnormal babies. At that point it freaked me out 

I've had two previous fresh cycles and got loads more eggs and got blasts from them, so to get 8 eggs that were bad quality shocked me this cycle, I guess you just look for things to blame.

I'm glad this site exists as people replying really helps settle your mind. 

xxxx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

i have had lots of fresh cycles. some resulted in 24 eggs and ohss and then others just 10 eggs and no difference in meds or anything. just good luck or bad luck i guess. maybe your joiners wee using the safe mdf if they didnt even protect themselves. the biggest risk is lung cancer or minimum an allergic reaction for them.


blame bad luck and focus on your way forward instead 


good luck xxx


----------



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck to you too.

xxxx


----------

